# Woking Nuffield Part 5



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home   

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hee Hee I'm on here first


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

first the worst second the best third the one with the hairy chest........actually if you count in rachel im third....   i have noooo hairs !!

Bendybird.x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

talking about these abbreviations what does tmi mean? its not on the list of terms and meanings. i know it means kind of   or yucky. so know how to use the term but i dont know what the letters stand for.

Lucy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi luc

tmi means "too much information"

hope alls well

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning everyone its friiiiiddaaaaayyyyy      

What is everyone up to this weekend anything nice
Hi cheesy how you getting on any   side effects?
Bendy-let us know how you get on with the clinic today good luck 

Jayjay-you were up late last night 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

They are calling me back after they find out what is going on........ohh im shaking!!

Please let it be soon

Bendybird.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh bless you, im sure they will bring it forward even if it is june/july wont be as bad i think i had to wait 4 mths and i must admit it has flown by plus i have my kitchen being done and off to new york end of april so at least that will be out of the way before i start treatment.
I am keeping everything crossed for you let me know when you have heard  

Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya ladies

Emma- not too bad thanks but a bit pee'd off. I was 10.5 stone a month ago and now 12 stone   I swear the semi organic milk is not helping so I am gonna switch to normal semi when my current bottle runs out. I am eating alot more to be fair aswell but swimming 3 times a week and aerobics 2 times a week. I am just piling the pounds on and clothes are getting tighter and tigher   Also, I am on D26 now and normally come on about D28 and have been spotting on and off for 2 days now and now nothing   I am worried the dose of the drugs are not shutting me down properly and I will be set back but I am gonna wait till Monday and if I dont get the full period, I will call the clinic. The injections are fine, few bruises and still stings me when the drugs go in and a few headaches but ok other than that. Partner and I have been fighting quite bad over last month or so, so I decided to book us a night at the Conrad Hotel Chelsea Harbour in London tomorrow and also do some sightseeing for the day. Expensive, but sod it, just need a break. So I suppose, in essence, if I get my period and loose some weight, I will be happier. I dunno prayed so long not to have a period and when I want it to get rid of my lining it wont come      

Sorry for the moan ladies!!!!

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy- im sorry the weight thing is troubling you, its giving up smoking people tend to eat more dont they plus the drugs probably arent helping 

Im not surprised you and d/p are arguing this is one of the most stressful things you can go through plus your organising a wedding (need i say more) i dont know how you do it i take my hat off to you  good idea with the hotel a break will do both of you the world of good have a lovely time and hope you sort things out..and the weather is warmer too  
How many pints of milk are you having to drink have you thought of brazil nuts as full of protein might be a good substitute try asking the clinic.
can you ask the question if anyone else has had the spotting on ask as nurse someone maybe able to help honey  try not to let it get to you im sure if anything wasnt right they would just tell you to up your dose keep your chin up might be all the stress with d/p so try and relax this weekend.
Dont worry about moaning its only natural your feeling this way, and thats what were here for 

Take care
Emmax


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Emma ((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) do you think I can substitute some of the milk allowance with brazil nuts? How many nuts would you suggest   I am currently drinking two pints every day. Still struggling with the ****      

I will ask the nurse, thanks for the suggestions and may call the clinic on Monday

love to all
cheesyb
xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im not too sure i would check with the nurse to be honest i dont want to give you false info but i know they are packed with protein they are very good for you thought 

how are you managing with 2 pints per day and 2l of water per day i struggle with 1.5l per day trying to build up to 2l so not so hard when i start treatment , have you thought of having accup for the smoking may help or hypno

Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

I started acupuncture last Thursday and go weekly until the end of treatment. She specialises in fertility, was like walking into an assisted conception unit again  

She is basically working with the drugs as to what stage I am in in the cycle so currently not stimulating anything, more assisting with the shut down. Costing a small fortune but then what isnt these days  

I think I will call the clinic Monday and ask them all the questions together

thanks for the support and advice honey

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i know tell me about it, just starting mine too, how are you finding it?? 
Can she help woth the smoking cravings or not??


Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

I didnt really ask yesterday to be honest but mentioned it on the first consult, I am going to see her Wednesday and will ask again, yesterday she burnt chinese herbs against the lower part of my back HOW HOT!!!!!!!!! but was kinda nice in a perverse way, she said would do the same around ovaries when I am stimming to get some juicy follies and nice eggs  

How long you been going for?

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cor 
That sounds excellent, where do you go??
i go every weds have been twice so far only have the pins in for 1/2 hr though  do you have a full hour??
Weird sensation i must admit, havent noticed anything different though did feel chilled out after and not so tired, also when they put in the pins could feel my feet twitching


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

her name is Toni Tucker she is registered on BAC council and specialises in fertility in her clinic only. Here's the link, she gets booked up weeks in advance and its weird cause everyone in the waiting room is pregnant, trying to get pregnant (naturally) or assisted conception like me. I researched alot cause they aint cheap and wanted to get one that could suit my needs as close as possible. I have about 30 mins with the needles too and she "flicks" them periodically which I find quite uncomfortable, she always places one in my head aswell and she said that increase ans stimms flow of folic acid and disperses high level of unwanted hormones, I just nod to be honest cause I aint got a clue 

http://www.cookhamcomplementarymedicine.co.uk/11903/index.html she is a nurse and midwife too so she understand etc..

This is interesting too, cause just phoned the clinic about milk and they said no proven fact it helps but stats have improved which is why they introduced it a few years ago and was told by a different nurse can be skimmed as they only take the fat out of it, so now I am totally confused  might changed to skimmed cause of the weight thing and just have a few more yogurts, etc.. also asked about brazil nuts and she said I havent heard of that, its more to increase calcium and protein they are concerned about. Asked about the spot bleeding aswell and she said thats ok, period may be delayed cause of the drugs and this is maybe just a break through bleed and to continue to go for baseline scan on the 12th even if I havent had a bleed, but I am worried I wont have lost my lining and be properly shut down, I dunno... another have to wait and see I suppose

lots of love
cheesybxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Her website looks good!

Bit far for me though!!

Thanks Hun 
wonder if bendybird heard from the clinic yet.
p.s dont worry im sure your af will come in the next couple of days 

Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hope you all have a nice weekend girls, Bendybird- hope you get the news you've been waiting for.

Take care.

JJ. xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

See ya Jay jay

Have a nice weekend and look forward to your down regging next week  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Didnt hear back from the clinic until alittle later and i was at work..they called my home instead of my mobile like i asked and left a message telling me to call monday.

In a way im kinda pleased i dont know as im out tonight with all my mates and i didnt want to sit upset all night-atleast i have this weekend to wish it will be 6 weeks.
Emmas thanks for thinking about me in you earlier post, 
Have a lovely weekend ladies, 
Enjoy!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Hope you don't mind but have just nipped over from the Hammersmith thread!

I am currently doing my second ICSI cycle and I know I should be positive and all that but my mind is thinking about changing from Hammersmith if we need a third cycle and I wondered what the woking nuffield is like, as I'm thinking I could get there easily down the M40.

My main questions are do they vary your treatment very much to your needs and change dosage of meds etc if necessary, I have had 2 mc and a biochemical pg on the last cycle so am wondering if they would look into implantation issues as Hammersmith said there was nothing they could do (?) and lastly, if paying privately what are the fees like?

Hopefully I won't need a third cycle but it's good to be prepared!!

Thanks for any advice and good luck to you all

Louise


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Louise, I can't really answer your questions but just wanted to say I have nothing but good opinions of the Nuffield, it's a small clinic and very friendly, the price I've been told, (i'm egg sharing) is very expensive but the results are also very high 2nd in the country!! I'm sure someone else on the thread can answer some of your questions. Hopefully like you say you won't need to come to the Nuffield sending you lots of luck.

Take care.

JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Louise

I havent started my treatment at the nuffield yet but as jay jay says they are the 2nd best unit in the country, i chose them because of this and also didnt want to commute into london all the time (want it as stress free as possible) plus only 30 mins from home and 50 mins in rush hour ,
hopefully one of the other ladies currently having or had treatment will be able to answer your question fully on monday when they are back on the thread.
Good luck!!  
Bendybird- hope the news is good news on monday   and that you managed to enjoy your night out 

hi to everyone else

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma i read on another thread that you are doing accupucture....i know that you are in somewhere near Woking and just wanted to know where you are having it done. I want to go somewhere that is good and has been recomended

Bendybird.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Bendybird

Yes i go to a lady in Ewell near Epsom let me know if that is any good for you and i will pm the details to you.
Hope you had a good weekend

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well i called this morning and the lady i wanted to talk to was with a patient.  I was told that Dr Riddle wasn't opening any more clinics up and the cancellation list never really gets any where. 

I'm just alittle ****** that both his wife and Dr riddle at my appointment told me there would be.  Why get someones hopes up? Cant understand why they would say that and it not be true?  
Hes on holiday for the rest of the week so the abrupt lady told me that she obviously couldn't do anything.  I hope it rains on his hols.

Bendybird


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Louise

it is very expensive but I chose the Woking Nuffield because of the success rates. I dont getting anything from my PCT       So have had to save VERY hard for one go. I am down -regging on my first cycle of ICSI. The ICSI charge is £3850.00 + drugs I know, I know, its very, very expensive   I have so far paid, £115 for SA, £190 for consultation and £35.00 for two weeks of Buserelin drugs. The charges unfortunately just went up in 2006 by about  £500.00. I hope this helps but feel free to ask me any questions you like and all the best for your ICSI cycle      

Hi to Emma, Bendybird, Jay Jay, Luc and all you other lovely Woking Ladies

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendybird 

I would wait till you speak to the organ grinder not the  He he, as she was probably some receptionist who think they run the show, have one of those here 
Dont give up till the fat lady sings  
Call back later and when you speak to her tell her what you have been told and if they dont offer you something soon you will take it further, also ask for the chief exec of the nuffield as you want to write to them, it normally does the trick for me when i have needed too
Take Care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

just catching up after the weekend as I have no PC at home and cant afford one now either with this treatment  

Ladies, I am a little concerned I am not down-regging properly, I am on day 9 of buserelin injections and was due on at the weekend and nothing, barr some spotting on and off last Tuesday. I know they said the drugs could make your period late, but I hope that "spotting" was not it been and gone cause if it was, surely without a proper bleed, I am not shutting down properly.

Really worried, can anyone help?

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cheesy

Hope your weekend was good in London, are things any better??

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry Cheesy

I cant help you with that one, have you tried the clinic again, if your that worried i would call again, dont feel bad about doing so after all your paying a lot of money for this and are entitled to do so.

Take Care
Emmaxx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi everyone, sorry to jump in but does anyone know if WN do a criminal record check?

Thanks
JulieA


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Julie

not sure but I know after all the forms I filled in, not at any point was anything related mentioned BUT if anything is related to medical treatment or therapy, then yes they do.

Have you called the clinic and checked? You wont have to give a name.

Lots of luck
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,  has anyone got the most upto date price list handy,  how much is IVF this year,  I only have the May 2005 list.

Ive been trying to make an appointment to see Mr R before starting my next treatment but I havethe choice of starting without seeing him or waiting,  I know they are busy but would be nice to see the Dr!

Good luck everyone

Katie


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

I am pretty sure IVF is  £2850 and ICSI is  £3850 unfortunately I am having to have ICSI and they went up March this year about £500   I am going back on the 12th if you want me to pick you one up

Good luck      

cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Evening ladies,

Emma-i called agian and the receptionist said she would pass my number to carolne and i didnt hear anything at all today.

ITs starting to make me cross now as i cant even get hold of the lady who i should be talking to.

BB.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy

I would ring again and again until they get fed up, and at the same time say you will be emailing the general manager or chief exec about false promises you are getting and how its stressing you out etc, that should do the trick as they will poo themselves 
try it tomorrow

Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

fasle promises like it........you are good at this!!

Emma,you have been so helpful, thanks again.

Have a goos day tomz guys,
Bendybird.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies 

Its been very quiet on here so far this week where is everyone 

Bendy-I know what your going through and i was dealing with a london hospital when i had my 2 ect and m,/c and they told me i could never have children naturally i was devastated as you can imagine, i then fell with my 2nd ect was 9.5 wks when realised i must be pg as having really bad pains which i put down to a burst cyst  i thought that they had back then wrecked my life so i demanded to speak to the chief exec i then wrote him a letter saying if he didnt contact me within 48hrs i would go to the press (i wasnt going too but i knew they would poo themselves)  he then contacted me and couldnt do enough for me..you are so hurt and angry and let down that i know how you must be feeling so thats why i would recommend it i also have Carolines email address which i will pm you with she takes a while to get back but at least you have it  Good luck honey
Cheesy and everyone else how are you??

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Wow I have only been off for a few days and it has just taken me half an hour to catch up on all the posts, what busy people everyone has been.

Emma - How spooky I am also having my kitchen done at the moment, and also going away at the end of April, but not New York a week in Tenerife with the girls  

Bendy - What a NIGHTMARE you have been having, October is a horrid wait to have, keep on to them as Emma says and hopefully they will get you in sooner - I hope it doesnt mean when Emma and I go at the end of May and beginning of June we are then told we wont be able to start until December / January.

Have you had a date for your partners appointment through yet?

Cheesy - How are things any better, my fingers are crossed for you.

Jay Jay - How are you doing, when are you due to start again?

Hi Katie - Let us know when you start good luck to you.

Has anyone heard from Cecile recently how is she doing anyone know?

I have the prie list dated 23rd Feb 2006 what does anyone want to know??


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

how you doing? I also post the cycle buddies as well at the moment but always check here daily but yes it has gone a bit quiet  

Here's my little update

Been injecting for 10 days now with buserelin. Hot flushes and pimples have kicked in and a few dull headaches but nothing bad plus I have been sleeping much better and earlier which is unlike me cause I normally dont go to sleep until about midnight. Slightly concerned tho, cause I am late with my period by 5 days. Phoned the clinic and said common to be late with the drugs but they like you to bleed before the baseline scan so if I sont, I reckon I will be ask to stay longer on the buserelin   If I do get a period and the baseline scan on the 12th shows I have shut down properly I start stimming on my birthday 13th   Still struggling with the ****       but I know if I smoke during stimming and going forward I will fail so I am gonna try my hardest, hardest to have none. I am not stressing that much about it on shut down, I know I should but its not as much of a high factor component at this stage, or so I have been told   I have swapped to the skimmed milk this week and although I put a stone on a few pounds have come off since I switched milk, I am still exercising 4 times a week as I know I can do no more than swim on stimmers and after that, nothing, so I wanna be careful cause I put weight on easily. Well thats about it from me   hows all the other Woking ladies??

Ktx - Hiya   once you have the consultation you start pretty quick afterwards depending on your cycle. My consult was on D2 of my cycle and I started D21 the same month. Its the consult wait that is the longest, I waited from August 2005 till March 2006 and was even on the cancellation list. Original appt was May, weird to think my first cycle will be completed by then   Please let this work, dunno if I can afford another one!!!

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I just called the clinic as worried about timescales and apparently if you have the initial consultation and partners appointment then you are pretry much booked in straight away as soon as your cycle allows - Thank god, I also havent had any of the HIV, Hep B and C tests yet, so they said try and get them free by my GP if not call the clinic and we can go and have them done there before our appointment.

Bendy- it sounds as if you have been fobbed off a bit having to have one appointment to decide whether you need IVF and then to have to wait for 6 months to have your consultation appointment, but I surpose it is the same timescale as we have had from being referred from the hosital to our appointment with Mr R. -- Keep trying and you never know they might bring you forward, however we have been on the cancellation list since February and haven't had any joy.

Just remember as much as waiting in a     It will hopefully all be worth the wait in the end.

KTx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Kate, I start down reg this Friday...   may sound strange but can't wait for it to start even though it can make you feel pants.

Bendybird how angry must you bee feeling   I really hope you get some answers soon as you really don't need added stress you poor thing.

Hope everyone else is well. 

JJ. x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Jay Jay

good luck for de-regging this Friday. Are you injecting or sniffing, using buserelin

take care
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi ladies

Cheesy sorry you havent had af yet im sure she will turn up soon    how was your weekend away

Hi Jayjay   for friday hope your ok
Kate dont worry bendy didnt have the ivf cons just a gynae cons appt we will be able to start straight away, i had my hiv etc done at the clinic a couple of weeks ago as gp are useless still waiting after 4 weeks for a letter to say my smear 2 years ago was fine  so i thought i would get them done at woking, my d/f is getting his done at his sa appt 2 weeks before cons, also woking have the results within 2 day gps is a couple of weeks i think  i also had my rubella and fsh etc done at the same time, its all down to d/f now, have to fill out forms and get to passport pics done (what are they for) 
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

the passport photo's I believe are really just to put a name to a face as they have so many people enrolled. I had some old ones that I gave, god we both looked roppy in them   but I wasnt gonna fork out more money just to look a little more presentable  

Your time will be here before you know it Emma

     to all
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I wondered that, luckily we have some spare passport photos already as had to renew passports recently.

We have filled in the forms - how long winded were they, my GP seems to be really good I have just spoken to him and both Nig and I need to go to see him on Friday morning to give us the referal forms as apparently they have to check we understand the implications before they are allowed to request an HIV test, he will then give us the referal to have HIV, Hep B&C tests, and for me to have a chlamdia test too, I have already had Rubella Immunity in August 2005.

OH how these weeks are dragging on........

KTx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I know i cant wait want to start now your sooooo lucky 
Having a hard time at work motivating myself also because im in sales have to be motivated or im not hitting my targets i just want to get pg now!!!!  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate

How come i wasnt told to see my gp for referrel for hiv


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I know as its another £61 each for all the tests, I only asked them after reading peoples postings on this site, I think it is worth asking your GP for as much as possible, however when I spoke to a really nice nurse at the clinic on the phone this morning she said it was worth asking but a lot of GP's are starting to refuse to do them -- apparently we can also ask our GP's to provide an NHS prescription for the drugs we will require too, but they will only pay for a maximum of one course - so worth the ask, I will let you know what my gp says when we go and see him on Friday Morning
KTx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Emma - I went straight to the GP's nurse for all the blood tests and was told I need to go for counselling before the HIV/HepB/C and I refused. One, I didnt have the time, two, I didnt want to, so they let it go. Yep all the tests are a head bang cause especially for the amount the women have to have and alot at certain times of the cycle, trying to get time off work, pick up the results, wait etc.etc.. is sooo time consuming and to think they are only valid for 12 months aswell, except the smear. Lets hope first time works or will have to do them all again   Also phoned my GP to get the referral letters and just picked them up. Your right, there is so much prep work you wonder if you'll ever get there  

hang in there ladies
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

I got all my tests via my GP and didnt pay but thankfully we have a new GP and I certainly know the other one I had wouldnt have done, thank god he's gone, he never helped me over the last 3 years of endo and treatment         Nope I didnt like him  


oh thanks ladies, didnt know you could ask for drugs on NHS prescription, how does that work, is it specific drugs only? I just bought buserelin at the clinic for £65.00 but no doubt have to buy more...

I would be interested to read how it works?

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy what referrel letters did you pick up was that the one you had to get for the clinic to even put you down for 1st cons


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate have your worked out what day of your cycle you will be on when you have your 1st cons appt??


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Not too sure how it works will check with GP on Friday but reading other peoples post's some GP's will give you a standard NHS prescription so you pay £7 or what ever it is now per different drug. Watch this space......


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

no sorry this was the letter from Woking to be stamped by GP to day there is no medical reason as to why we should not have children etc.. cant remember the exact name of the form - sorry  

Katie - if you could let me know on Friday, I'd be most grateful - thanks

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh Right

So when i have cons appt they will give me this form i then go to gp and they stamp it  so much i was hoping to start the week after cons as i will be around day 14


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

My cycle is all over the place so not too sure what day I will be on as my dates so far this year have been:
3rd january
9th February
23rd March!!!

What a nightmare


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

blimey kate, iwas like that before i started reflex now 31 day cycle 

What a nightmare, i just want all the forms etc ready for 1st cons appt cant stand all this waiting


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tell me about it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

It would be nice to start at the same time, so we can motivate each other


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Too True


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, after the consultation you will have the implications meeting where they go through everything and give you the drugs, as long as you have the letter at this meeting you can start. I made an appt with my GP on the way to this meeting, got him to sign it and left for the appt. It is do-able honey  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I have the letter to be signed from GP already ...so many forms to fill out!

have spoken to caroline and she said to call back on .. of april and she will book me in to the new clinic! yippeeeeee  lets hope the wait is alittle less!

Bendybird.x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Whats this letter to be signed to GP?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Katie

its to basically confirm that they see no medical reason, physically or mentally as to why you shouldnt have a child. Mind you after this rollacoaster, not sure that I wont end up crazy  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh for god sake how much red tape is there.............


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Cheesy

Bendy-see you just needed to speak to the organ grinder not the monkey   p.s how did you manage to get your hands on the form so quickly, Caroline told me they dont hand it out before, i have the rest of the other forms ie history etc 

Kate-i know agggghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi everyone, I was flat out at work today so didn't get time to post only the 1 short one.

Cheesy i'll be injecting...... Ouch!! I was fine last time sometimes it stung other times couldn't feel a thing. I'm hoping I feel the same as last time only had night sweats and a couple of headaches but nothing too bad.... how are you feeling.

Hi to everyone else. JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy

Did you get the email address

xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im  not sure how i got the form, i got sent through a day before my consul on the day i went for my consul about my tube. i had only spoken to his wife once or twice when i got it and was surprised to even get a date as i hadnt actually stated that i wanted it at woking..unless it was because my refferal was sent to them from my nhs consul. It had two copies of a letter for my gp and it has to be stamped and asks her/him if there is any reason-social or medical why i shouldnt have treatment.  Although im still not sure when im having it until i call on the date she told me, i'm of to the docs tomorrow to get it signed.

hope you are all ok- take care,

Bendybird.xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes i did-thanks, i might e mail her a few questions- do you think she wil mind?

Bendybird.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy

No she wont mind, i got it by ringing up the clinic before i was referred asking for them to email me some info on success rates etc, and just kept her email address as never know when you will need it 
Your paying for treatment bendy which isnt a small amount of money so i think you have every right to email with any questions...by the way when you said last week about you hoped it rained when he went on holiday, thats the sort of thing i say i was     so much!!

Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i hope there was alttle thunder thrown in too!!

I going to mail her a few questions as they are reluctant to put me through!

Im going to book my holiday now.........cant wait!!

Have a good day at work all ....if thats possible  

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

, Bendy are you going anywhere nice, yeah send her an email i would
Going for my accup at 4.00 hope i feel something more this week


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi ladies


Emma - I am having my 3rd acupuncture tonight and I have to say aswell, apart from when she flicks the needles, I dont feel much either, all this relaxing and stuff they say is fab, I dont seem to be getting but saying that takes me AGES to relex  

love to all
cheesyb

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy- Yeah i know, although last week (2nd tx) felt my foot twitching while the needles were in 
Maybe she can help get your af started, maybe were too busy waiting for something to happen 
Im like you find it really hard to relax, when i lay there with the needles in keep having things going through my head like " i wonder what i will do for dinner tonight, must remember to call so and so at work tomorrow"   will make an effort tonight to clear my head and try to chill out...i must admit though i was really stressed and tired last week when i went when i left wasnt so tired it was like my batteries felt a bit more re charged...i dont know how long to give it to be honest..the only thing that did help for me with getting rid of the endo and regulating my af was reflex but the lady who does it went off in jan for a few mths travelling to india..not too sure when she is back, i used to always fall asleep in there she said i was snoring once 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

everyone,
                          
Has anyone done an ICSI cycle  at the Woking? I am just trying to get an idea of the cost of a complete cycle. Also their  price list has IVF at £2,850 and ICSI at £3,860 so if you are having a cycle with ICSI would you have to pay for both amounts or does the price for ICSI cover the IVF as well. Also does anyone know the price for surgical sperm retrieval which is what DH needs? Sorry for asking so many questions!

I have been considering egg sharing since I found out we need ICSI but now im starting to think maybe I should use all my eggs to give me the best chance.So at the moment just trying to put a price on it so I can weigh up the pros and cons.

Love
Juliexx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello laides

Emma - same as on the acupuncture table    

Julie - I am doing ICSI at Woking and its 3850 + cost of drugs of which they said to allow £500 or so. The price for ICSI includes the IVF as ICSI is purely an extension of IVF, hence the extra £1000   I got all my required blood tests via my GP so that didnt cost anything. I think they are £17 each at Woking and the ladies have to have quite a few, so bear that in mind. The SA is  £115.00, consultation £190.00 and two bottles of buserelin £65.00, hope this helps.

Although I ovulate naturally and my FSH level is spot on for what they need, I have a right blocked tube and endo aswell   so egg share certainly for first time would be a huge risk incase I didnt get enough eggs for me. Also, if I do and they fertilise and it doesnt work first time, I can do frozen egg transfer at a later stage for a fraction of the price.

I hope this helps but if you need any further info, feel free to PM me. 
p.s where are you in Berkshire, I am Sunny Maidenhead, well today anyway! 

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Cheesyb, thats a huge help! I live near Reading so not far from you.

Love 
Juliexx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Julie,

We are probably also going to have to have ICSI as well and DH has a low count, also thinking of egg sharing as a way to save money and help some other poor sole like us, It's difficult to know what too do really as we all want all of our eggs ourselves, but as we are only allowed to put 2 back it also seems like a waste of unused eggs really, but then how gutted would we also be if if worked for our donee and not us, all these decissions what a nightmare

Hope everyone one else is doing well and well doen you guys for having acupunture especially Emma when you don't like needles, personally I couldn't do it so your very brave I hope it works for us all

Take Care everyone and have a good evening

KTx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi KT, 

My biggest concern about egg sharing is if I dont get very many eggs at collection and if the quality of some is'nt that good, im worried about having only one embie to put back or even none at all!

Juliexx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

I think personally and its a tough one that if its first time, you dont know how you are going to react to the drugs and even if you get lots of eggs, doesnt mean they will all take.

Its a real tough personal choice but I wish you all loads of       and me  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Too true maybe 1st go keep all for self and see what happens and then if your body produces loads then maybe share second time if needed - lets hope not


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Cheesy-just come back from accup she put one on the top of my head    bloody hurt 
also i mentioned what you were having and she also burnt the chinese herbs lovely warm feeling for my tummy and back, she also put the same thing but cones on my legs but didnt really feel them. she said that my pulse really weak so told me to take an iron tincture called forafis or something like that  have it in the car..

Hi Julie welcome to the thread

Kte-dare you to try accup not as bad as you think it is and worth it if you get a bfp


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Dont dare me!!!!!

I think I will have a first go and keep my fingers crossed if it doesn't work I might then go for Acupuncture 

Lets hope it works first time then!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah 
Im sure it will, me and cheesy were saying earlier how were not seeing any difference   probably a waste of money anyway


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

A needle in the head?  OMG that has so put me off!!!!

You had some cone things on your knees-daft question-what are you wearing -are you naked?

Ow'er misses!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bandy     

I just had on jeans and a top no i wasnt naked   

She only put a needle in my head as i was sooooo tired all the time, full of beans now..d/f wants me to keep it zipped  

Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Phew...........i will go have it now im not needing to be naked!!

well!  im pleased about that!

Bendy.xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What are you girls like!!!!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

last night at acupuncture was interesting to say the least   I was quite emotional yesterday cause my SIL who fell after 3 months of trying   was mailing everyone about the new bedroom and design and stuff and it was hard when I found out as my partners parents have two boys and we have been trying to 4 years and they are desperate for a grandchild/ren and no guess work needed, I cant produce them, well atm anyway and certainly not naturally   Anyway, went into the room and she asked if I was ok and I just burst into tears, how embarassing is that!  Anyway I told her I had been spotting on and off for ages and no period and she said, right, ok we'll work on that tonight then, although she doesnt agree clinics should de-reg you awaiting a period as its not natural. She thinks, have your period, then de-reg, anyway, she did her stuff and I really felt lots of "hot rods" in my legs and stuff, she also put pins around my lower tummy and pubic area   I have always had one in the head, she told me this is to increase the flow of folic acid and excrete any chemicals and/or unwanted hormones. I felt much more calm and relaxed after about 15 minutes and had stopped crying. Fell asleep at 9pm after my dinner which is SO NOT LIKE ME and then work up this morning at 6am to be greeted by   I couldnt believe it. It hasnt stopped yet so I am hoping its the real thing. She also put pins in my ears, like Kate Moss is having and asked me to twiddle them every 2 hours and remove when I get my period, so I did, and hope this is actually my period??   still I suppose some blood is better than none  

Dont know if it was the treatment but either way, seems strange afterwards after a week of waiting it appears?

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy

Sorry you had such a bad day honey, im sure it wont be long when you get your bfp and hopefully it will be this cycle  

Wow, thats amazing isnt it, that you got your af about time, you will probably feel a lot more relaxed as the build up of hormones befor af is horrible   

really happy for you so you will be fine for the scan then stimming, just try to take one step at a time with the procedure (spelling)  as i said before your baby will be a much wanted and a special baby and one that you wont take for granted 

Hi Kate
Hope your ok I know bendybird is a bit  isnt she    fancy thinking you would be naked 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I dont believe it the blood has stopped AGAIN What the   is going on      

sorry rant over  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy

Do you think with the drugs your af will be normal anyway, or do the clinic class a bleed as a period whether light or heavy
Was yesterdays bleeding heavier than the spotting

Anyone watching the last episode of family man

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

I havent got a clue honey   Yeh I will tape it and watch it after footballer's wife. I know sad arent I   Partner is on nights so got the box to myself for a change 

Hows all you ladies getting on today?

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im torn between footballers wife and that too, normally watch it next weds (footballers wives)
eastenders is good at the mo too with Grant and Phil back, and pooorrrr mike baldwin he dies friday in kens arms i know im going to be    

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

we sounds very similiar taste in TV   Partner and I couldnt be more different, hence I spend most evenings upstairs in my room watching "my cr*p" as he calls it   whilst he doesnt change from sky sports  

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

He he  

My poor d/f i sit in front of the box from emmerdale right through to the bill or anything up till about 9ish even 10pm  Poor guy doesnt really have a choice...

Take Care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ladies

I dont know about you lot, but I am reading such negetive sad news atm, I didnt even feel like I was going through ICSI atm until now, I dunno why   I havent joined the ICSI thread purely cause I didnt get any responses

My head is       thats all I can say

sorry
love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh Cheesy
Just keep thinking its the drugs doing this to you and that if you werent taking them you wouldnt be feeling like this   
Is this the only woking thread or is there one on the icsi thread..and anyway its there lose we have you  

  to you at this time
you will be stimming before you know it and these feelings hopefully wont be there 

Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Emma, much appreciated, not sure I'd move anyway, sure they are all lovely and stuff but kinda gotta used to you birds   I did first post asking about Woking on ICSI thread but no-one responded so I presumed no-one was  

Yeh probably is the drugs, I think  


love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Go home and have a nice chilled out evening with footballers wifes 
get a nice take away (not chinese as it will give you a headache) and have a little glass of red wine (or mug of warm milk) a nice relaxing bath and to bed with a hot water battle..you have been told 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow what a busy day of Posts,

Sorry to hear you are having a down day again Cheesy, why don't you call the clinic and explain what you are having with your bleeds etc, you might find out that it is all ok, because of the drugs- dont keep feeling sad....... 

Emma you are such a strongh positive person you are a brick to us all.

Keep smiling and positive thoughts everyone and I am sure we will all get our happy news soon

Love

Ktx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Well it's my big day tomorrow...... I'll inject at around 7pm, I've been in a really strange mood all day I think it's just because I'm a bit nervous about starting 2nd cycle. I really need a bit of advice aswell assuming I get as far as ET how many should I have put back...... I had 2 last time 1 didn't take and the other 1 split... I've spoken to the clinic and they say that as it has split before I'm at higher risk of it splitting again so if I have 2 put in and one splits and the other 1 takes aswell that would be 3 OMG!!!!! But if I just have 1 put back then my chance is reduced decisions decisions!!!!! I know it also depends on what grade they are and I may have enough this time to freeze so really I should just take each day as it comes but I can't help but think about it all the time. Oh well what will be will be  

Lots of Love

JJ. x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey...are you calling me wierd!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Who's calling you weird  

JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Kate Ahh thanks just call me agony aunt emma  hope your ok havent spoken to you on here for a while where have you been  its been quiet on a whole this week.

jayjay-Good luck tomorrow, me personally i would say 2 again, just to be on the safe side but its your call 

Bendy-No you just make me laugh so much   (its a good thing you know stops me being miserable )

May not be able to get online during the day as have a boring sales meeting all day tomorrow roll on the weekend.
If i dont catch any of you tomorrow then have a lovely time, i will log on over the weekend but i know cheesy doesnt have home pc at the mo...cheer up and hope you had a good evening and a better weekend

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

well had a "few" wines last night,       dont know why   but I feel better for it today but I have horrendos (sp) period pains and the old witch is definately here now, so cant moan about the pains as I have been willing the old bag for over a week now  

Emma - hope by the time you read this message you have managed to stay awake during the sales meeting, god, glad I am out of sales now, I know how boring target and forecast talk can be  

Jay Jay - good luck for the next stage       I have signed to say to have 2 put back in but its my first go so who knows Have you made a decision as yet?

Hi to Kate, Bendybird and all you other super ladies

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning all,

Cheesy I agree I will go for 2 em's first time, but I can see what Jay Jay is saying as she has had them split last time the risks are far higher, I think Jay Jay you need to decide if you could cope mentally and financially if you had three.

I am not trying to scare anyone but am I stupid if they put two in and 1 can split so the chance of having 3 is high, can the 2nd not split too and therefore are we not at risk of having quads?  As I say not trying to scare anyone, but Im confused 

    

Kx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

where is everybody.......... can you tell I am bored senseless at work   

love to all
    

cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Katie,

I was told by the clinic that it is very rare for an embryo to split but not impossible as I found out, but as mine has already split once they say that I've more chance of one splitting again, the thing that scares me the most is the medical complications with multiple pregnancys.... I have asked this question on ask a nurse and I was told it's not hereditary so the chances of it happening agiain is very slim. The clinic have said lets just wait and see what grade they are so thats what I shall do..... I think!!!!!! 

Hope you all have a super doper weekend.

JJ. x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

dont have a PC at home so just wanted to wish you all a lovely weekend.

Speak Monday
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi ladies

Well meeting finished at 2pm but spent 2 hours on the lovely m25 trying to get home 
Cheesy-       The witch is here so are you all set for your scan!!! Glad to hear you took my advice on the wine 

Jay-as i said if it was me i would have to two 
Hi kate- how are you hun?? 
Wheres bendy been have you heard from her today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy have a lovely weekend speak to you next week 

and to everyone else too

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Joys of the M25 aren't they lovely!!!

Have a great weekend everyone, lets hope next week is a good week for all.

JJ I am sure you will make the right decission, I'm going to go for two and then panic afterwards if we end up with 3. 

Bendy hope your ok as not heard from you.

Hey Emma not long til our holibobs, Two weeks today and I will be in Tenerife!!! and you in New York!!

Take care all and look after yourself Cheesy don't over do it

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ya Kate

I would rather swap with you mine is going with d/p and     from work, there all so fake etc, plus could do with laying in the sun for a week so im nice and relaxed for cons appt...not long now!!  
Have a lovely weekend

Take Care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Been just sooo busy at work!!

Cant stop long as im just off home,

Have a fab weekend, 

Bendy.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi ya Bendy, sorry to hear you been working your socks off  

Not sure if you will be online over the weekend but have a lovely weekend too.

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

What a lovely sunny day it is today yet I'm feeling so ****e.

I feel so down today    I'm not sure whats up with me.  I just keep thinking of the wait i have to get my baby and it might not even work. October is such a long time away.  I have no idea how i will wait till then with absolutely no chance of becoming pregnant.  I know you have all been in this situation and I'm going to have to get over it and go on with my life but Jesus, i was only told a few weeks ago that i could never have children myself only to be told i have to wait till the end of the yr.

And what if it doesn't work.........when i was on clomid, i had the reassurance that i have other options but I'm at the end of the options now.  If ivf  doesn't work, there isn't any more i can do.  The thought of this scares the **** out of me.

This just isn't how my life was supposed to go.  I had always dreamed of having three of four children and this might not happen.

Ignore me, i just having a moan-I'm sorry

Hope your all having a good day.x

Bendy.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Bendy 

As you know with this waiting game it is hard, one day your positive the next negative, your not abnormal in anyway, i was feeling like you last week, what happens if it doesnt work, but then i try to pick myself up and think well why cant it work, ok i only have one fallopian tube and mild endo but i have been pg before x3 so its not like i cant concieve i just had x2 caught in a dodgy tube and 1 m/c due to concieving straight after 1st ect (too soon) , my cons told me that my other tube is open and looks normal but not sure if the little hairs to push the egg down are working so said that ivf my best option , if it doesnt happen 1st time mr r said that i have better chance of it happening 1st time as i can concieve i will keep trying until it does work..and then if it doesnt i have seriously considered surrogacy using my eggs and d/fs  .
Hopefully when you speak to Caroline @ Woking she will be able to give you a date thats a lot earlier than oct..and as i said really go on about false promises and the stress this is causing you by being told one thing by mr r and another by them...dont give up the fight, hopefully this year we will all be pg with our special little babies so just try to think that your getting that step closer to being pg.  It is hard hun but were alll here for you and dont feel guilty for ranting as it will do you good to get it off your chest 
Enjoy your weekend, have you booked your hols yet as that will give you something to look forward to and plan for then before you know it you will be ready for tx to start 
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Bendy - try and keep your chin up I know it's hard but like Emma said you will have good days and bad in this IVF game....... When I fell pregnant in Dec I was on top of the world then after my m/c the hardest thing was thinking blimey how long I had to wait to have another go, it's been 6 months since I last started my cycle and although it didn't feel like it at the time it's actually gone pretty fast. Try and busy yourself ..... easier said than done I know. Your time will come and when you look back this year will feel like it's flown by....mind you if someone had said that to me it wouldn't have made me feel much better as I wanted it now not later .

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Hi to everyone else.

JJ. x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma and Jay Jay thanks for your replies...  I do funnily enough feel more positive today.  Me and DP went out last night for  diner and had a really nice evening so i think that cheered me up a bit.  Not thinking about IVF and all that goes with it meant that we were 'normal' again and it was just a lovely night.  And i wore my new top with my beeds i have been dying to wear   had we not gone out i may of just worn them while doing the washing up or something    i make myself laugh sometimes!!!

Jay Jay how are you finding your treatment so far?  Did you decide on how many embies your going to have put back?  Did you decide on one?  Im sorry to read about your miscarrage on your signiture  I have been thinking and im going to try and get my consul to put back two.  

Emma is time going fast?  Not long now until your consultation is it!!

Cheesy congrats on your AF starting -isnt it odd how itsa good thing now, for years i have been tryig to dodge the witch on her broom stick !!

Lets hope that 2006 brings us the babies we all long for      

Have a good day guys-not long now till monday  and back to work...... the joy!

Bendy.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi bendy

Glad to hear you had a nice evening with d/p and your beads , and good to hear your a bit more positive today  i promise you will get there in the end  i like you feel it is ages till my appt but have holiday etc to look forward to even if it is with work  
Jayjay-hows the d/regging going any s/e yet      

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Morning everyone...... Bendy hope you still feel more positive today?

Emma.... my d/r is making me feel quite emotional not over anything in paticular I just feel as if someone is pulling me down from inside   that doesn't really make sense but it's a strange feeling but at least I know the drugs are working  

Cheesy how are you doing on them I always have bad PMT anyway so I don't really stand a chance  

Hi to all you other girls and hope you are all well.

Talk soon.

JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Jayjay-sorry the old drugs are making you  , only another 2 weeks isnt it  , im hoping it will be worth it in the end for you 

Hi Everyone else

How was your weekend??

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning, here we go another week yet again..... oh well at least it means the dates till our treatment are getting closer and this week is only 4 Days YIPPEEEEE  

Bendy I am sorry to read you were feeling down over the weekend, it has been horrid for us all to have to be going through this in the first place and I know it is easy to say and not so easy to do, but you really must be positive as stress can cause things not to work, have you tried acupuncture like some of the others to help calm and relax, they say its good.

Well lets have a good week and roll on the old diary for us all

Have a good day guys

Love 

KTxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Kate

Hope you had a good weekend??

I know what you mean i seem to be wishing the year away already. cant wait till may excited and nervous  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

well my weekend was very painful with period (more so cause cant take anything   ) and its so ironic, I was so late and willed it on and now I am unbelievabley heavy   not sure if the acupuncture helped or indeed the endo cyst on right ovary is shrinking and coming away (sorry tmi   ) but I hope it is cause I dont want that to hinder me. So baseline scan on Wednesday, then  hopefully       onto the stimming stage. Was partner's birthday on Friday so he has been out on serious "razzes" and I have been left home with my milk and water   TOTALLY goes against my personality so I was a moody old c*w for most of it  

Bendy - sorry to hear you felt down. I totally understand its truely sh*te, but I guess its part of the emotional IVF/ICSI rollacoaster we all have to endure on top of everything else, if only it was a simple as purely taking drugs eh   One day I am up, next I am down, its horrid but I hope you are feeling a bit better and positive today   and glad you enjoyed your meal  

Emma - hope you had a good weekend honey and glad you got through the blasted M25, I face that from Berkshire everytime I go to the clinic   I didnt realise you had been pregnant so many times before, must have been awful times but I suppose you know you can get pregnant.   I have never had "two blue lines"  

KTX - How was your weekend? How are you feeling?

Jay Jay - have you decided as yet?       

LOve to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cheesy

Sorry to hear your af so heavy and painful  but hopefully like you say the drugs are doing what they should and your womb lining is coming away etc , not long now till stimming then ec then et  eeekkkkk!!!
dont worry honey im having everything crossed for you to get those two lines  , do you think your af will finish by weds  if it is still there will they just do a normal scan or put the dildo cam in still (sorry tmi) but interested to know   

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya

I am feeling good, had a busy weekend, Tile shopping on Saturday for my kitchen floor, went to Topps Tiles --- MEGGA money so ended up at B&Q in Sliugh for them not to have enough so had to go all the way to New Malden as was told they had enough for them not too --- GOD I HATE B&Q - but hey ho keeps my mind busy.

I do my best not to think about it too much at all and busy my self with other things I am lucky we have been told we wont conceive natually at all therefore we haven't got the pressure of keep trying, all we haev to do is wait, we also haven't had to have too many trys and being on drugs or under fertility clinics so reading what alot of you have been through, I have been quite lucky if that is possible having to have ICSI in the first place!!.

Mind you it was quite weird on Sunday we went Bowling for my husband nephews 10th birthday and they asked us to join them on holiday to the US in September and I was all up for it and my husband had to remind me hopefully we wont be able to go..

Good luck to all and try and stay positive I know it isn't easy but if we don't we will all end up    

At least the sun is shining this morning.

KTx   

PS Em what are you like you seem so clued up on everything and know all the terminology - lets hope our treatment is pretty much at the same time, you can help me understand everything I am clueless


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Emma

thanks honey, nope they still use the dildocam    . I hope I finish by Wednesday, dont think I have ever had a period so heavy, even with endo, so   its doing its job!! I think one day I might write a book called "two blue lines" and tell my story  

Hi KTS - I hate B&Q aswell. especially SLOUGH at the weekends   I know how you feel about holidays honey, I cant even book my honeymoon yet for my wedding   If I fall I cant fly and if I dont, obviously we will book then but cant doing anything at the moment, plus I can book my hen yet either until I know whats happening here, didnt realise how much the treatment can actually interfere with other things with what you can and cant do  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-
Yeah i know its madness, we have d/f friends wedding in the south of france in sept and he wants to book the flights now, and im having to tell him i may not be able to go, but i and he both feel we shouldnt have to put our life on hold as it may not work you also have a couple of days till scan so hopefully you will finish by then...its probably so painful as your body is having a good old clear out (sorry again tmi)   

Kate-I could of put you in touch with a good tiling shop in chessington, we got a huge discount for our bathroom and kitchen floor because they knew the builders doing our bathroom, so when it cam to the kitchen i told them the same builders were doing it again  they werent!!  
I bet your kitchens starting to take shape now, its stressful isnt it


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheesy, Wow what a busy and expensive year you are having marriage and ICSI in the same year, good for you girl at least it gives you something else to concentrate on too.

Heres to a sunny and lovely wedding day with a baby following close after

 

Em's

Thank you for that if you could let me know the details that would be great as haven't brought the wall tiles as yet, I have my own business and work from home and have two others working for me too, and 2 years ago we brought a shell of a victorian townhouse that hasnt had any work carried out on it for 60 years so you can imagine the state of it, we have therefore just had a really nice office all done by knocking two rooms into one - but oh my god the dust everywhere, and we are now having the kitchen done downstairs too but that has been fun and games, electrician drilled into mains water etc etc  - builder finishes this week, floor goes down next week, kitchen arrives whilst Im in Tenerife and they come back to fit it when I get Back....but I cannot wait two years cooking by microwave and a hotplate I cannot wait to be able to cook a decent roast!! 

As you can see that is how I manage to keep my mind on other things...

Kt x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey kate  2 years 

i will pm you with the details now  what business are you in?? sorry im being nosey!!!

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hurrayyyyyyy going home in a min cant be bothered to sit here anymore...night everyone have a lovely evening and cheesy isnt it your b/day this week 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheesy,

had a long old chat with the clinic and Mrs R today and we have decided to go for a single ET... loads of different reasons but as you may have seen in my signature I already have 2 sons from a previous marriage... feel really selfish as I know the rest of you girls are in a completley different situation to me but I still have a over welming feeling to have a child with my DH. How are you feeling how long after you started injecting did you start to feel the side effects Not long now and you'll be on the stimms Ohhhhh how exciting I think the time flies once you go on them as you are back and foward to the clinic so before you know it you'll be on your 2ww  

Bye bye for now hope everyone else has had a nice day only 3 more days and then it's 4 days off


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jayjay-Dont feel selfish just because you have children already everyone still has the yearnings for children with or without other children in there life 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Emma, Thank you..... xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

yes its the 13th - Thursday, should be starting stimmers on my birthday if scan on Wednesday is acceptable   

Jay Jay- its not selfish at all, its a personal choice and you need to do what makes you happy  

Thanks KTX and yes its a very very very very very expensive year. Its not been a good year so far, so, getting married whilst preggers and a healthy baby afterwards would just make my year and life!!!

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Jay Jay do NOT think you are selfish if anything you are sensible not to want too many children.

We have all got different reasons for needing this treatment and therefore we are all bonded together and require the support of each other no one is more deserving than the next we all in a horrid situation.

Have a great evening everyone and talk to you tomorrow.

Loads of Love

KTx

PS Thanks Em's for the tiler info - I am a mortgage adviser - your not nosey just interested!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Are you doing anything nice for your b/day must be hard with the way your feeling at the mo     
Kate-so a stressful one then  working evening etcs
 the good thing about having your own co i suppose is when you have you little baby you can be quite flexible  which is a big help...im not very good with numbers unfortunatly scare the hell out of me


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank you all very much for your kind and supporting words feel better now thanks  

I'm just about to go to the chinese to collect my dinner   bit naughty really cos I feel the size of a house but need a nice chick curry and rice to cheer me up  

JJ. xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

no nothing Emma unfortunately for my birthday, cant really do much so dont see the point!! Cant believe it falls on a bank holiday weekend aswell and if I start stimming tomorrow its defo milk and water for me     I dont think I have had a sober birthday since I was about 17 years old   I dont really do to clubs like I used to but like to for birthdays and stuff but its a no go area, so dont really think I'll feel "birthday ish" this year. Ah well, please let it be worth it, all this stuff albeit other done it hundreds of time is soooooooooooo against my personality and traits I am finding it hard.

Ah well  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy

ahhh im so sorry  Im sure it will be a nice b/day can you not go out for a meal or something  It must be hard for you honey but hopefully it will be all worth it in the end    
i keep having   dreams the last couple of nights of me injecting   sunday night i was injecting in my foot  and then last night i had a massive needle the size of a bit of chalk 

dont know what all that was about
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Emma, ignore me I am just being a miserable old ***** atm   
Especially when partner says oh for god sake you only have to give up alcohol, NO   smoking, fizzy pop I like, certain foods, aerobics, massage for my birthday, going bowling............ if only it were so simple even more so when it was his birthday last weekend and he went out on massive sessions with his mates and I was left home alone!!!           

I am glad you mentioned something about dreams, my are REALLY weird and quite nasty!!! Like sort of horror/nightmares, last night I had a dream I was in a large oldy woldy house and there was two men and one of them had a chainsaw and was slicing the other man and even his head but it then stuck back on       I was panic stricken trying to get out of the house cause I thought I was next and he was trying to re-assure me I was fine but then I watched him setting up a sander and I thought he was going to sand me to death   

The alarm went off at 6am for work so dont know if he killed me or not  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What are you lot like, with your dreams     

I haven't had any like that thank god, I will keep my fingers crossed there I think......

Cheesy, you need to do something for your birthday, even its just a getting a take away in and making you other half run round after you all day  

Dont let this run your life, just think of it as a means to get the best birthday pressie ever... 

Yes Emma you are right evenings, weekends you name it I never stop, luckily it takes my mind off everything though so worth it, and your right should hopefully mean I can look after a baby and work without having to pay huge amounts out.

Luckily I have a great PA and I am excellent at delegating LOL 

Hows everyone doing today, looking forward to a long weekend?

KTx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-    Thought he was going to sand you to death  oh honey cant you take yourself to get a facial or your nails done just something to relax you a bit...kates right a take away and a good dvd that YOU  obviously pick!!! it is your day after all, forget your d/p   men they dont understand  you could get some alchol free wine (probably doesnt taste nice but just pretend its normal wine your drinking 

Hi kate, how are you today, i know im having the dreams because my fear of needle  i know, maybe you will now too 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Emma I now have the dreams to look forward to LOL


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheesy, just want to wish you good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure after you've had such a bleed you'll be ready to start your stimms then the time will really pass, they'll also reduce your buserlin which will start to make you feel not so    

Take care all you other girls. x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheesy

KTx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah cheesy..what time is your scan..    

Let us know how you get on 

Jayjay-How are you getting on having any   dreams

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm ok at the moment Emma, not had any funny or weird dreams mind you last night I woke up as I was having a cold sweat Mmmmmm NICE !!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

the joyyyyysss of ivf   

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah thanks ladies  

My appt is 10.30am so coming back into work by about 1pm and will let you know. I have not even stopped bleeding yet, well nearly so should be ok been very heavy for a week just worried about the endo cyst on the right.

I'll let you know
have a good evening all and thanks for thinking of me

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Cheesyb good luck tomorrow at your scan, let us know how it goes wont you.

Hope your all ok, been so busy havent got time to write much...

Will try to catch up tongiht at home,

Bendy.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendybird 

How are you?? how was your weekend

Hope your feeling better hun 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Sorry i havent been around, i have been so busy with work and decorating.  I hope you are all ok and well.  Hasnt the weather been rubbish-its rainging here so hard...bring on the summer  

Jay Jay -dont feel selfish about wanting more children... I have always wanted a big family and i have said to DP and family that even though i have one i will desperatly want more. I hope that your dream of another comes true for you soon.  

Cheesy and Emma- bad dreams ay....i have had some odd dreams recently too....im glad you mentioned it Em as i thought it was just me. Althought i wasnt injecting into my foot     

Weekend was good-although it goes to fast doesnt it!  im looking forward to the bank holiday weekend but at the same time i know it will go just too fast.

Has anyone got any exciting plans for the long weekend??  

Work was so stressful today, im definatly taking two weeks off after ET to do nothing!  I dont want to be lifting children and stressing all day!!  Are you ladies taking any time off?  I might tell my employer as it will be hard for me to get time off every fw days for scans and bloods ect

Well guys will catch up with you all tomorrow, im off to watch no angels-grt!!

BB.xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys,

ITS SUNNY AT LAST............

Have a good day everyone

KTx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheesy     hope you have a nice day..

Morning to everyone else and as it's a nice day lets hope we all have a good day.

JJ. x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday Cheesy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah thanks ladies, its actually tomorrow but I'll take the    to day aswell   

Well, what a nightmare this morning. As I car share, had to drop partner off at work at 6.30am and came home and had a bath and stuff (make yourself look neat, you know   ) then left for my 10.30am appt at 9.30am. M25 with a bit of a bottle nexk but got to Nuffield at 10.15am. It was apparent there was a hold up and it was packed, ram packed!! I got seen for my scan at 11.10am and was really pleased that the lining was 3.1mm and they like it 5mm and below   left ovary was fine, no cysts and right ovary found a 2cm cyst of which I knew was an endo cyst and was 5cm two weeks ago. Anyway, the nurse went to take blood tests and said the cyst could hold me up  moving on   but I told her it was an endo cyst and to read my notes from previous NHS Gynae. She did and said ok not tests needed as only non endo cysts give off hormones so we can go ahead to the next stage     So got all my drugs, all £495.00 of them!!! and the instructions, they are well tricky compared to the buserelin   defo gonna have to get partner to help me on these ones. Bottles and shringes and needles all over the shot!  
Anyway, she said I have to drink semi skimmed, despite what I have been told twice now and I can still do aerobics    so hopefully wont get much more lardy!! However, first scan is next Friday and if I have made 6-8 follicles (doubt it) she'll ask me to calm down and take it easy. Left the clinic at 12.40pm!!

Hey ho, off to the next stage I go, start stimming tommorrow my birthday        

love to all and thanks for thinking of me

Hope alls well girlies
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Really pleased for you cheesy- enjoy your birthday!!

Bendy.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cor you ladies have been busy, just got into the office been all over the place this morning 

Hi Bendy-Good to see your back  i will take 2ww off i i will get mr r to sign me off saying i have had lap for endo  

Cheesy-Well done congrats!!! hoping this cycle is positive for you hun  

hi kate and jay jay how are you

Bendy not doing much this weekend, friday chilling out then sat evening going to see (now dont laugh) steptoe and son @ the comedy theatre in haymarket  then sunday have future mil over for dinner so will have to do something nice 

Anyone else got anything nice planned cheesy have you decided on a facial or something for your bday tomorrow? i will wish you a proper happy birthday tomorrow 
Got 4th acup tonight must admit the last few days havent been getting stressed at work which is a first seem more laid back 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I forgot to mention, my period started this morining, my tummy is killing me i feel like crap and one of my girls in the team is pregnant.  woopie doo

Bendy.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy what a pain in the !! i hate trying to be fake when someone announces there pg 

Poor you sorry you got af today  mines due good friday "happy easter Emma"


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheesy Oooopppsss don't ask me why I thought it was your birthday today  

Glad all went well today I'm the same as you I'm o.k doing the buserilin but the menopur is a bit more tricky how may  amps are you mixing with the water? I wound my hubby up when I first bought the needles home for the stimms as the needle to draw up is massive I said look at the size of this mumma ( he hates needles) he did a double take  

Bendy...  what a    about someone else pregnant you know just try and think everyday that goes by your a step closer to your dream. 

Hi to Kate and Emma... this weekend I'm off to Portsmouth that's where I'm from originaly, i'm staying at my sisters and we're going to Butlins for the day cheesy or what but it's a good day out and not too expensive.

Have a good night all.

JJ. x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Jay Jay you made me  , thats what I thought when I saw the first needle ITS MASSIVE      Think I might play the same trick on partner   although he has only seen me do buserelin once!! I am on 225, I bet first couple of goes I get some of the liquid quirting out and not all from the bottle, it looks sooo complicated   Any side effects

Bendy - sorry hunny, its pants isnt it,  

Emma - steptoe and son   I used to love that programme when I was younger, younger, used to think it was a bit naughty  

love to all you other super ladies
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

That's what I'm on this time I was on 150 first go but I didn't respond that well so I'm having higher dose this time... I was fine last time everytime I went for a scan Lindsey would say how are you feeling as if she was expecting me to say I feel like poo, but I was fine, once they realized I wasn't responding as well as expected I went on to a higher dose and then I started to feel a bit more uncomfortable I felt bloated and a bit sore but that was it really.. wishing you loads of luck for this next stage


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

WOW  what a busy day you have all had, 

Congrats Cheesy fingers crossed for you.

Bendy I know exactly how you feel, I have really close friend whos baby was due yesterday no sign as yet, another 30th June and then my sister 5th November and she has been emailing me today saying how much she cant wait for her first scan - thank god its when im in tenerife, I would die if she asked me to go with her!!!

Have a good evening all

Good luck tonight Emma with ACUP.

Take Care

KTX


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

And by the time shes 7 months roughly, i will only just be starting my IVF......how utterly sad is that... i need to get over this!!!!

Bendy


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Bendy I know exactly how your feeling in the last year since both of my sister in laws have got pregnant one now has a 4 month old and the other one is due the day I have E/T and the one who has the 4 month old gave birth on the day I had my E/C last time...   On Sunday which was day 3 of my injections we were all together and I found it soooooo hard they were all feeling her tummy for the baby moving giving her baby pressies etc etc..... Theres nothing I can say to make you feel better really just that I know how your feeling and we're all here for each other


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all 

bendy and KT, i soo know how you feel. i saw my two best friends last night. one is 8 months pg the other has a 8 month old baby (an accident). they both started ttc years after me. they didnt even want children when i started ttc and thought i was mad. its soo hard when everyone else seems to be pg and not you. my friends are the nicest ever but i just cant handle the way i feel about them being pg. i cried all the way home last night and when i see them i feel so so sad i cant bear it. so i rarely see them but thats really hard too cos i really miss them and the friendship we had before they got pg but then when i do see them its not fun and happy like it used to be its terrible.  

bendy, it is really hard to get over it, i just cant and ive really tried. dont be too hard on yourself for feeling upset, i think its one of the hardest things to deal with bout IF. if we could live in a baby free, pg free world it would be so much easier.

i got my af today sooo relived was a week late and was beginning to kid myself i was pg, even though i know i didnt ovulate last month   (tx was canceled cos no ovulation). am just so relived to be able to go back to woking tommorrow for baseline scan. its beginning to feel like home, its the only time i dont feel desperately sad. 

sorry this wasnt meant to be a me post. bendy sorry hope i havent made you feel worse. i know your having to wait longer than you hoped for tx to start. did you mange to get them to move it any earlier than oct. i wondered if you went with mr c instead of mr r whether you could be seen quicker.

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Lucy

Havent spoken to you in ages  

Bendy-hellllooooooo hope your feeling bit better have you got a definate date yet for your cons appt

Hello kate and jay jay

and anyone else i have forgotten im soooo sorry but you lot have been soooo busy  i cant keep up


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy- just blown you some bubbles did you get them 


Before i forget as out most of tomorrow seeing customers HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHEESY        HAVE A GREAT DAY..I WILL BE ONLINE ABOUT 3ISH TO WISH YOU ANOTHER HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi emma, 

ive had lots of deadlines, im studying and also been a on weeks course in london so been v busy. tis nice to be back. but have to be careful cos i spend so much time on ff i never get my work done, i leave it til the last minute and then miss  the deadline. ive got another deadlin in 4 weeks so must make sure that doesnt happen this time. 

cheesyb  

Lucy


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi everyone, just wanted to wish you all a very Happy Easter! Have a lovely few days off  . Anyone doing anything exciting?

Nibbles xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

no nothing exciting except drinking milk and water  

Hope you ladies have a lovely easter too   I dont have a PC at home so wont be on till Tuesday

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cheesy     Hope your having a good day so far 
Hi Nibbles nice to hear from you again  how are you? have a lovely easter break 

Hi Lucy sorry your up to your neck is deadlines   good luck and have a lovely easter!!

Hi kate, jayjay and bendy hope you all have a lovely weekend 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Afternooooooon ladies, just a quickie as i'm soooooooooooooooooooo busy.

Cheesy hope you have a   

Hope you all have a happy easter and don't eat too much chocolate.... 

JJ. x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks for the birthday wishes ladies...

hope you all have a lovely easter and have a few   for me, I sure as hell am gonna miss them especially as its my birthday  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheesy, are you up to anything for your birthday?? are you not even allowed a drop of alchol? I haven't been told either way so I'm not sure


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Jay Jay

no nothing really    partner is really strict on me having an alcohol and says its only a few weeks, well yes it is, but its my birthday and the clinic said I can have up to 5 units a week!!

He's like a headmaster my partner sometimes, good job he isnt doing it himself, wouldnt hear the end of it, imagine it, football match and orange juice for him I doubt it       and I have given up smoking, which is driving me potty   although I have had a few sneakies  

I think personally alcohol is fine as long as its in moderation

have a lovely easter all
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah that's what I thought I went out last Sat night and had a few and on Fri night i'm out for my mates 40th ( that makes me feel old ) so I'll have a few then. It's your birthday so you should do what you fancy a couple of glasses of wine won't hurt.... go on treat yourself  

JJ.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ladies have a fab easter 

Cheesy have a good birthday!!! and thats an order 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

you lovely ladies have a great easter weekend, enjoy the long break!!

Bendybird.xxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

How you feeling today Bendy any happier??

JJ. x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im feeling better, im not going to think about it......it will be my turn soon it has to be right.

Im going to havr a baby -or two and be dam happy!!

Looking forward to having four whole days off wooo!!!

Hope your ok Jay Jay and that you have a great weekend!

Bendy.x


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

That's right thats what I told myself it will be my time when the time is right just think how special it will be when it does happen 

Take care.

JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-glad your a bit more  its the only way sometimes we can get through this horrible infertility


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm not doing myself any favours at the moment I'm sat here listening to sad songs and looking reading sad posts about pregnancy lost why am I doing this to myself..... ...

Ignore me I'm just feeling sorry for myself. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

JayJay-turn the sad songs off NOW thats an order  

and dont look at the sad posts either you have to try to be positive, a lot of what your feeling is because of the drugs your taking at the mo...im reallllly looking forward to those (not)!!!!


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm watching footballers wifes now so that will make me laugh  

I was just feeling sorry for myself that will be the drugs then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

D/f not letting me watch it tonight  , mind you i always hog the tv remote   
how did gillian taylforths husband die


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

He got pushed down the stairs by the bloke who tried it on with his missus last week.

Ohhhh very exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

its not even worth me going into bedroom to watch it...  i have been watching family man for the last 3 weeks


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah me too so I don't really know whats going on tonight, its the last in the series tonight.

What did you think of family man?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I like it sat their bawling my eyes out as close to home , some of it was a bit far fetched though, and from the start i know that the egg donor was going to get it on with the womans husband...and like an ivf consultant would meet you down the pub   and come round your house..think he would have more important things to do.... what did you think??


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah I enjoyed it I love things like that, on the home page of this site it says about a new documentry starting later in the year which follows couples going through ivf so can't wait to see that. Oh hang on a minute theres a knock on the door it may be Mr R coming round for a cuppa... heee heeee  h


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i believed you for a second  

Yeah i know there good cant wait for that one 

think i might try getting some of those relaxation cds to help me for now and ivf...have you ever tried them.. 
Going down the pub in a minute...meeting mr and mrs r


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

as you do!!!!!

No never tried the Cd's last time I was well chilled and the time flew by I know its only been 6 days but I feel really different this time and it seems to be dragging need to chill going out tomorrow night so looking forward to that. What will be will be, its out of our hands really as long as we  look after ourselves thats all we can do.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah very true , my acup has def helped me to relax not getting stressed at work which is unusual, my af due tomorrow too and havent noticed any pmt symptons nor has d/f  , ionly started feeling the effects this week day before my 4th tx was starting to think it was a load of old bo*****s but now can really feel the difference...have you ever tried it? might try the cds worth a bash i suppose  will try anything once


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Going to bed now......been sleeping in spare room not cause we fallen out just soooo tired all the time and d/f tossing and turning all night doesnt help...will sleep in there tonight maybe then back in bed for the weekend  

Take care everyone have a good easter may pop on from time to time

Emmaxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies


Hope your having a good easter , off to see steptoe and son tonight @ the comedy theatre in Haymarket  should be good 

Af came yesterday bang on time which isnt normal at all think it is the acup working didnt have any pmt the week before which again isnt normal but ooooh boy...yesterday poor d/f    apologised straight after, was crying in the afternoon as my friend blew me out was meant to come down and get dvd   Hormones   , going to get some fruit and veg for the week soon so going to jump in the shower, hope your all ok...

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

emma74 said:


> i believed you for a second
> 
> Yeah i know there good cant wait for that one
> 
> ...


Going down the pub in a minute to meet Mr and Mrs R

Im lost!

Bendyb.x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok, im with you now!!

Bendyb.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-How are you how has your weekend been so far?? HAPPY EASTER


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Emma,

Im ok thanks, having a great weekend so far- so nice to be off from work isnt it!!  We have just been tidying the house, listening to music and doing some jobs that we have been meaning to do for ages. Went out to dinner last night which was good fun.

Hows your weekend going- i hope your feeling a little better and not so emotional and youir back in bed with DP!!!!

Enjoy the rest of the day every one, 

Love and luck
Bendyb.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi ya Bendy

Glad to hear your weekend is going well , went to see steptoe and son last night which was excellent  then today had my future mil round, which was nice d/f cooked a roast and on friday i made an apple crumble from scratch so had that for pudding   mil won the £1000 on the lottery gave her the paper and she said oooh can i check my numbers and when d/f read out the numbers she had 4 she thought she had only won £40 but a £1000   lucky her she is sooo happy so she putting that towards her new kitchen..tomorrow is a chill out day will try cutting the grass if it isnt raining   hope everyone else is having a good weekend

two more weeks and im off to new york 

take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hope your weekend has been lovely and restful 
Today got up late after dreaming of needles again     then cut the grass and chilled the rest of today, and look forward to speaking to everyone tomorrow.
take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

hi everyone, hope you are all relaxed after the long weekend, how quick did it go though.. 

I've just got back from Portsmouth we stayed with my sister for the weekend, what did everyone else get up to?

Speak to everyone tommorrow.

JJ. x


----------



## janeykins (Apr 17, 2006)

hello ladies,
i'm new here, just over a week till first appointment with nurse and counsellor, mr riddle is a month away, wonder how long it all takes, i'm donating in the hope of getting a free (ish) treatment, anyone else done this?
i had an ectopic 16m ago and then got other duff tube operated on a year ago...my dreaded blob is due and BFN today so feeling usual upsetness
actually had a lovely weekend walking puppy lab with dd and dp.....luck for everyone x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

hope you all had a good easter. Back to the land of the living eh   Well I have my first stimmer scan tomorrow, so will be on in the afternoon at work to let you know how it went. Its going so quick now, cant believe if all goes to plan I have egg collection next Wednesday    I have been feeling pretty crap mainly sick on the menopur to be honest and so fed up as put 1.5 stone on since I started this treatment, I might not be pregnant yet, but I look like it!! Lets hope the stimmers are making me some juicy follies and eggs inside      

Welcome to Jane and good luck      

hi to Jay Jay, Bendybird, Emma and all you other super duper ladies

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Jayjay-Glad to hear you had a lovely time at your sisters, and yes it went very quick 

Cheesy-Good luck for tomorrow, it has flown quick hasnt it, blimey you'll soon be in the dreaded 2ww   

Hi kate, Lucy, and a big welcome to Jane ps Jane how come you have had to have nurse appt a mth before seeing mr r 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome Janeykins!!   to everyone else!
Janeykins, a full IVF/ICSI treatment cycle from start to finish takes abt 6-7 weeks (that includes the 2 week wait for preg test assuming you get that far).

Did everyone have a nice Easter? I got stuck in MFI yesterday, DH decided the bedroom needed sprucing up and we were in there for aaaages (4.5hrs!!!!!). I was kind of ready to leave after 2hrs... but we did buy in the end so it was worth it. I'm going to get proper wardrobes so I no longer have to hoard everything on the floor  

Have just had my first period since the miscarraige, don't think I've EVER been so excited about getting my period!! Will phone Mr R today as he wants to see us before the next ICSI. I have worked out that due to my short cycles we can try again as early as end of May, which is just fab!

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Nibbles

4.5 hours in MFI  

Good to hear you should be starting again end of may, i have my cons appt then  will be on d15 i was hoping to start the following week but think that is pushing it as have to have my implications meeting so may have to wait till end of june  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Emma! Wait and see, these things can move quickly once you're in! Think Cheesy started treatment only a few days after implications? Although you do need to have all your bloods etc done before you start as well as the paperwork your GP needs to sign. If you have an efficient GP you may well get started very quickly!

We might be cycle buddies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I have had all my bloods done i made sure i got as much out the way as poss  but when i asked Woking for the gp form she said that they dont send it out anymore and that they give you the form at the cons appt, so what im going to do is make an appt the week before cons appt for say the following day of the cons appt and get it signed there and then, me and d/f have the same gp so would we both have to go with the form to gp or could i just do it(harder for him to get away from work) 
i hope we will be cycle buddies as then you can tell me what to expect, as having weird dreams about needles (phobia of them)  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

my consultation appt was on D2 of my cycle and the implications meeting on D19 so I started two days later on D21. I literally "just" got in  I was given the doctor's letter to be stamped at the consultation meeting and had to bring it with me to the implications meeting so I could start pretty much straight away. Make sure you say to Riddle when you meet him you wanna start pretty much asap. I was told depends on availability of slots left for implications meeting.Some do start you on the drugs on D1 or D21 but I think Woking is mainly D21 but also depends on your FSH levels, mine was 6.5 and I think   you have to be between 2.5 - 8.5 not to say they wont start you at all but may use different levels of drugs. No doubt you have copies of these blood tests so can check yourself aswell ?? Once your on, its pretty quick, cant believe I waited over 8 months for the appt and am on my first scan tomorrow  

Hiya Nibbles - how you doing?

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Cheesy

Just my luck i will be day 15/16 at cons appt    Woking did all the bloods etc as having a nightmre getting results back from gp, they said that they would call if they had prob with all results so im taking it as everything normal 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

you might be lucky Emma, really depends on their diary

Sending you loads of      

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Woking Ladies  

Just wanted to pop by to say good luck and   to everyone cycling at the moment. Fingers crossed for lots of BFPs this spring.

Love and dust
Cecilie x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cecilie 

How are you?? havent heard from you in ages 

I bet your bump is getting big now  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma - I am desperately scared of needles too, but it's not too bad, I promise you!! At implications they made me practice and it took me a looong time to pluck up the courage and "stab" myself, and I cried the whole time. The first time at home (I only injected during stimms, chose sniffer during downreg because of my needle phobia) it took ages as well but it actually doesn't hurt at all when you do it right. Before I started I always said DH would have to do the injecting on me but when it came to it I wanted to do it myself as I didn't trust him to do it nice and slow! By doing it myself I had full control and could take as long time as I needed and that made me relax. It was much much easier than I thought it would be, I thought the trickiest part was to mix the powder with the fluid so left that to DH  

cheesy - how are YOU?! How are you finding tx? How exciting that you have your first scan tomorrow!! Fingers crossed for you!  

I feel strong and ready now, so chuffed my period came back just over a month after erpc as had prepared myself for a 2+ month wait. But because of that I've now filled my diary with loads of activities so will have to cancel quite a few to fit in ICSI! Have decided to downsize to just one horse as I found it very hard work (and expensive) to keep two last time round - if anyone's in the market to buy a stunning 8-y-o gelding who showjumps and events please do not hesitate to contact me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Nibbles  did you get any s/e with the sniffing headaches etc, and was your response better to sniffing than injecting would worry that i wasnt taking enough up my nose  

Ahhhh i love horses, went riding when i was a kid but not since  my d/f is scared of horses says he doesnt trust animals with eyes at the side of their heads  

What they make you inject yourself @ the appt   there in for a laugh then 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Nibbles

nice to hear from you   I can totally relate to mixing the menopur, took me and partner 35 minutes first go, those pressurised bottles trying to get it back up in the shringe       I have been feeling pretty sick on the menopur and physically sick a few times and my tummy is MASSIVE plus I have put 1.5 stones on, so not an overly happy bunny although I am happy to be a whale if it works   
I have my first stimmer scan tomorrow so hope I have some nice sized follies       I know what you mean about cancelling things around ICSI as well     Hey ho  

Emma - yep you do a practice run infront of them at the implications meeting, apart from my hands shaking and sweating, I was ok, I have done all my injections throughout the treatment myself, purely cause I can control the speed and how it goes in and I think partner would probably be a bit too rough  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey  you have to mix the drugs too!!!!  thought you got little bottles with them already mixed   
Poor you being sick..is that normal then?

Good luck for tomorrow honey   

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## janeykins (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for your welcomes!!
Mmmm gonna have to read up some more so i can understand all this lingo...feels abit double dutch at the moment
Mr riddles appt is a month later as couldn't do his earlier one which was still a few weeks after nurse and counsellor, does this seems strange then?  DH has him sperm check this week as they forgot to tell us about appt made last week, this is before anything else whatsoever.  Anything i can to hurry things along?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jane

My d/f has his   test on the 18th may (he will also get his bloods done then too, as its hard for him to keep taking time off work) i have had all my bloods taken @ woking as my gp a nightmare  also had my chlamidiya done too, so thats it until 2 weeks after d/f tests were at woking for cons appt then onto implications where we go though the drugs etc.....i was never offered counselling appt with nurse?? not sure about the other girls though 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

cheesy - sorry you're not feeling very well, I have to say I didn't really suffer from any side effects apart from feeling very tired and bloated towards end of stimms (and no wonder with 20+ follies in there!!!). Could not get into any of my work clothes...the bloatiness only went away after my erpc so if you get pregnant I'm afraid that's how it'll be for many months to come! Totally worth it though


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

hi Girlies..... Jayne welcome I'm doing the egg sharing scheme this will be my 2nd cycle, if you want to know anything let me know and I'll try and answer your questions 

Nibbles glad to hear you've had your af I had to Wait exactly 4 weeks for mine to after my erpc weird you spend all the time wishing you didn't have a period then you spend the time after your erpc wishing it would hurry up, I'm on day 10 of buserilin it feels different this time not so exciting and I'm taking each day as it comes. wishing you loads and loads of luck for your next cycle. 

They didn't offer me a chance to practice my injections the nurse just said you'll be fine she showed my but I didn't practice but it's not too bad really I've started to get tiny little bruises but they don't hurt. I feel a bit poo on them this time but at least I know they are working.

Anyway hope you all have a good afternoon.

JJ. xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Jay, so you start stimms soon then 

I just rang Nikki and she squeezed me in on Friday afternoon to see Mr Riddle. Not quite sure what we're going to discuss as we've already decided to do another cycle of ICSI but I guess he needs to ask me some routine questions before we start again...

So nobody wants my horse then  Here's a picture of him (not me riding) 










Sorry I just had to show him off - I am a Proud Mummy


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

WOW he is beautiful....... did they say you had to see Mr R then as after my m/c they said he is gonna up my Sim dose to 3 amps as I didn't react as well as they hoped for last time I only ended up with 8 eggs and I'm sharing so they are hoping for more this time, but I didn't have to see him


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Should have put STIM not sim


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh nibbles your horse is lovely 

jay    little bruises ooohhhh

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow a few days off and its just taken me over half an hour to catch up!!!

Hope everyone is well, I am really busy at work at the moment as off to Tenerife Thursday evening for a week in the sun with the girls so cant wait.

I am so glad I found this site as erally starting to understand everything I am going to have to go through, sounds great they tell you to keep your weight down and then put you on drugs that makes you put on weight 

Bit nervous about injections now as I bruise really easily 
But if its a means to an end then hey ho

I also havnt had an appointment with a nurse?!? should I have?? I have just had my bloods done on the NHS at the local hospital and should have the results in a couple of weeks including HIV!! also had cyl. swad and high.Vag. Swab too done at my doctors so they have been really good, asked if he would let me have the drugs on NHS script and he said now though as apparently the doctor who writes the script is responsible for the medication and implications which is understandable.

My Hubbys  is on the 1st June and our joint appointment is on the 13th June so fingers crossed

Hi to all and hope you all had a great easter.

Love

KT x 

Welcome Jane into the gang !!!

PS Nibbles I would love to buy your horse but unfortunatly IVF taking all of my cash!!


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

They are only tiny weenie bruises nothing to worry about


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

But I have a three inch in diaminter bruise on my arm I have no idea where its come from, I only have to look at something and I get a bruise!!


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Oooopppssss well at least it's for a good reason.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Kate

Dont rub it in  Tenerife 

No hope you have a lovely time really 

Hope you had a good weekend?? did you look at the tile shop?

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Jay, after my erpc (you know when they do the rounds) Mr R said to me that his advice would be a fresh ICSI cycle and leave the frosties in the freezer for now, and do everything exactly the same as last time ie same dose etc. But he said to see him after I had my first period - and I was so out of it I didn't ask why... so I really don't know what he wants to talk about  
Hey-ho, I guess I'll find out on Friday!

So now it's spring, I want to go (clothes) shopping. But then I'm thinking, what's the point if I'm going to get all bloated so soon again? Anyone know of any good maternity shops - I was seriously considering it last time around and don't think it'll be any different this time


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

btw, I think the bloatiness must be due to all that milk we are forced to drink. I made a point of eating very healthily and even avoided things like chocolate and still gained LOADS of weight. Now I'm back to eating more chocolate than actual food (hmmm) and have shrunk back to my normal size. The follies are obviously a cause as well but I was bloated before stimms started...

Has anyone ever got a clear answer as to why we must drink semi-skimmed or full-fat milk? Why is it not ok to drink skimmed milk, I thought the nutritional content was the same?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-as im in sales i have been trying to get into maternity wear companys for their mail order if you go onto google and enter maternity clothes there are some lovely clothes on there even cocktail dress etc....but also good pricing too i was thinking about that too (jumping ahead of myself a bit) but wanted to make sure i had some nice clothes as didnt want to buy things but bigger sizes (as sometimes they dont look right) 
P.s not sure about the milk thing sorry!!

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night ladies

Im off home now

Cheesy-Good luck for tomorrow   

Take care everyone
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Nighty night Emma (good programme, think its on tonight, makes me roll  

I should be back on line about 1pm and will let you know

fingers crossed      

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies, 

Jane welcome to the board, these ladies are great and will really help you through any worries or rough patches  

Hope you all had a good day back at work- hard to go back after 4 whole lovely days off!  At least its Wednesday tomorrow!!!!

I had to call Woking today and see if i can sort out another appointment closer than October but once again, they didnt get my messages and no one called back despite the ladies on reception telling me caroline would callbut there was an inspection or something going on and all were very busy.....Will try again tomorrow AM like last time.......

Cheesy- sorry you arent feeling very well, lets hope it passes soon and it will be well worth it when you get your BFP  

Nibbles- your horse is lovely althou they scare the crap out of me!!  they are too big and just frighten me so much but i wish they didnt as they are just so beautiful animals.

God, i have to go work collegeu is hassling me!!

Take care everyone and will do more personals tonight once im home!!

Love and luck to you all
Bendyb.xx


----------



## janeykins (Apr 17, 2006)

O its fab being able to get all this info and direct from ladies at the same clinic   wow must try out some of these faces too  had a good afternoon shopping at TKmax, woking - all tops too tight dread to think what might happen when i start the drugs  but can't wait!! you must all secret smile at each other if you meet in the waiting room  or  kindof thinglots of luck and look forward to having more chats...


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

New home this way

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55034.0.html

Emilyxxx


----------

